# Equipment Recommendations



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

we are on the wait list for a V. and we want to be prepared. Would appreciate your recommendations on brands etc:

1. Crate for night time sleeping (will use this in the SUV for transport as well).
2. Dog bed for the living room?
3. Leash(es) (length/nylon vs. leather)
4. Collar(s) (nylon vs leather)? 
5. how many folks use choke chains with their V's to talk / train?
6. what brand food do you recommend feeding? 
7. Metal bowls or another material? 
8. Best toys / chew toys?


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck with your new pup,

1) Any crate will do, generally I prefer a smaller crate for the car and house, as they are easier to move around. This will depend on how large the parents of your vizsla are, as we generally have smaller V's.

3) Either works well, I prefer a retractable leash for walking the dog. Leather looks nicer, but does not generally hold up as well as nylon and is more expensive.

4) I prefer large (width) collars, as it is easier to handle the dog, and they spread out the pressure from pulling. Dogs unlimted has some great choices, for collars, they even will put a customized name plate on collar for you. Generally we put

Reward for Return 
Call XXX-XXX-XXXX
Reward for Return

V's are expensive dogs and have been known to be stolen...

5) Pinch collars are fine, we prefer to use a leather pinch from Lion County Supply or Dogs Unlimted. We have used both, either will work.

6) We feed Eagle, any food that is an 20/30 mix will be good. We recommend always buying a super-premium as the dog will eat less (becuase they are have higher density fat and protein) and then will also poop less.

7) We prefer metal, easier to clean.

8) American made rawhides are great, Kongs are also ok. Young V's chew quite a bit, remember to exercise them often.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

1. Metal Foldout with divider in middle (good for when pup is small and you dont have to buy different sizes for when they are old vs young..
2. they make tons of nice ones btu they are REALLY expensive, we get ours at costco
3.We use nylon and use different lenths for different things, maybe we want her to run around more while on a leash or maybe there is many people around so a shorter leash
4. our collars/harnesses are all nylon 
5. nope and never... not a fan= positive training for us
6.we enjoy a brand called castor and pullox and their food is organix and ultra mix....we like them both
7. we tried all kinds but ended up loving big clay bowls... they are wider ones maybe used for planting but they are big and wide and we LOVE them, and they look great 
8. kong stuff, elk antlers, and cheap cheap stuffed toys


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Cornbread said:


> we are on the wait list for a V. and we want to be prepared. Would appreciate your recommendations on brands etc:
> 
> 1. Crate for night time sleeping (will use this in the SUV for transport as well).
> 2. Dog bed for the living room?
> ...


----------

